
Shirky principle - DoreenMichele
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clay_Shirky#Shirky_principle
======
sctb
Recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16945823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16945823).

